# BUBBLE CAR RALLY



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Arranging to get some work done to the motorhome to coincide with The Bubble Car rally (since the dealer and the rally are in the same area) and suddenly realised that the rally is a week on friday, and then a couple of weeks later its Easter. At last.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

ARTONA if you are going to Brownhills at Newark we will see you there we are booked in on Wednesday and Thursday before the rally, to get some work done on our Euramobile.

Roy and Helen


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

That would be of been nice but we are going to Oaktree motorhomes 30 miles down the road. If we pop into Brownhills though we will look out for you


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Artona, OK will see you at the rally.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

look forward to it. what model MH have you and what work are you having done

stewart and shona


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Stewart and Shona, we have a Euramobil 635 LS. we are having the Blaupunkt gps/radio fixed, we can't get the sat/nav. to work.

best wishes

Roy and Helen


----------

